# Meet Warrior & Wings



## Maureen (Jul 6, 2012)

Poor Alyssa, we had quite a battle getting these boys out. She was down and pushing for a while, when nothing happened I called a few vets but couldn't reach anyone. I called an experienced goat owner and asked how do we know if/when we should go in this doe! 
This is only my third kidding. First was an unusual state of C-Section from a momma goat we had to put down, second was more or less text book so this was my first breech. 
When we suited up to go in we found a head and no legs. Every time the legs were corrected the little bugger tucked them back again. He took some real work, probably doesn't help that I have no experience here. When we finally got him out the second one came butt first with a head tucked! Pushed him back, got the little guys head corrected and pulled him out back feet first.

It seemed like it took us way longer to get them out than it should have and I feel horrible for my momma goat. I was shocked that not only were both babies alive but they're doing great! I need to attend a farm and assist with more goat birthings before I do this again, talk about feeling un-prepared despite all of the researching breech births online.

I don't think that it helped that they're huge! There is 18 pounds of baby here between the pair.

Cuteness, anyone?


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

aww, congratulations and good work!! they are adorable


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats :stars: Good job!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats on your first assist.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh what cuteness & the sweaters just add to it. Great job!:birthday:


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Congratulations! And way to go on the assist! I did my first assist last night too....but hubby had to finish cause I couldn't get ahold of anything to pull.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Congrats on your cute (big) babies! 
Sometimes first-hand experience is the best way to learn, because the adrenaline forces you to think and act upon instincts, with no time to worry or consider.


----------



## Maureen (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks all!

Their momma and I are really enjoying them.


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Omg the little sweaters awww i love them :*


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are too cute in their sweaters.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

my goodness I love them both!!! and the wattles!!!!  congrats on the babies, and good work with getting them out!


----------



## alikat72 (Jun 24, 2013)

So cute in those little sweaters.


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

Congratulations on a great set of twins! I really like the coloring, and of course the sweaters add a whole 'nother bit! Well done with the assist. No better way to learn then to jump into the situation.


----------



## Buckleberry Woods Farm (Dec 20, 2013)

So cute in their little sweaters, congratulations!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

